# FritzBox 7430 - Nach Update auf 7.01 sporadisch keine Verbindung



## audianer1990 (27. Dezember 2018)

Guten Morgen

Habe vor 2 Tagen die FritzBox 7430 meiner Schwiegereltern auf 7.01 aktualisiert.

Sporadisch haben nun alle WLAN Geräte (LAN habe ich nicht getestet) keine Datenübertragung. WLAN ist an, Verbindung steht laut Symbol, es werden aber keinen Daten übertragen, fritz.box nicht erreichbar. Nach ca. 20min bricht die WLAN Verbindung ganz ab und wird neu aufgebaut, dann geht alles wieder.

DSL Synch passt und Internetverbindung auch. (Ohne Unterbrechnung)

Jemand eine Idee was da los ist?


----------



## colormix (28. Dezember 2018)

Habe die gleiche Firtzbox und 7.01 drauf ,
achja bei Wlan unter Sicherheit sollte Unterstützung für geschützte Anmeldungen von WLAN-Geräten (PMF) deaktiviert sein wenn es Probleme gibt,   einige Wlan Geräte kommen mit dieser  Neuen Sicherheits Einstellung nicht klar , ich glaube die ist dafür wenn man Neu Paart eine Neue Sicherheitsstufe ist kein  Fremder die Daten auslesen kann ?
Diese Neue Sicherheits- Einstellung habe Alle Firtzboxen wo das Neue 7.01 drauf ist .

Bei mir geht Wlan sehr gut auch mit den vorangegangenen Labor  Versionen wenn das abgeschaltet ist , in der Alten FW gibt es diese  Sicherheits- Einstellung nicht.

Wenn das alles nichts bringt entweder alle  Netzwerk Einträge löschen und Neu machen oder komplett zurücksetzten  und Alles Neu einrichten , was nach einem FW Update eh  immer besser ist und ich auch gemacht hatte .


----------



## audianer1990 (28. Dezember 2018)

Werde die Box auf Werkseinstellung zurücksetzen und dann PMF deaktivieren. Danke!


----------



## colormix (28. Dezember 2018)

PMF  ist normalerweise deaktiviert nach dem Zurücksetzten ,
weil das AVM so gemacht hat weil es mit einigen Geräten  Probleme gibt wenn das an ist,
Filter,Telefon   und Sperr Listen kannste ruhig importieren aber nicht die Einstellungen da kann es  Probleme geben wenn das von einer anderen FW stammt.
Ich weiß das daher weil ich bei der Labor Test Phase mit gemacht hatte und das AVM gemeldet hatte das mit dem PMF Problem und Updates .


----------

